# ViewSonic VT2430 LCD TV "button lock"



## MarieLynn

Help! My niece turned off my tv (with remote). Now all I get when tv turned on is "button locked" & "no signal" messages. The parrot screen when turned on is grey with button lock message. I am unable to get to the menu screens. I have search the manual and do not find anything that addresses this problem. Please help ASAP! ~ Thanks!

ViewSonic VT2430 LCD TV "button lock"


----------



## octaneman

Hi MarieLynn

Viewsonic has some serious issues with their products and their customer support is much to be desired. What you can try is replace low or dead batteries, if that doesn't solve the problem remove the batteries from the remote and unplug the t.v. Then press the the power button for 2 minutes on the t.v itself, this is what is known as a hard re-set. It will attempt to bring the device back to default values. On the remote itself do the same thing, with batteries out press the power on button for the same time period, this will drain the capacitors of extra power in them. Re-install the batteries and then plug back your set. When you turn the set back on do not do it from the remote, but from the set itself. See what effect that has, and if the screen comes back try with your remote.

please post back your findings.


----------



## juncmailbox

I had the same problem and could find no good info online so I did some playing around (and talked to ViewSonic Techs). Button lock can be set/reset by holding down both the up and down volume buttons under the screen at the same time. Menu lock works the same using up and down channel buttons.

Grayed out parrots indicate a computer error - it needs to be reset to factory defaults. With the monitor turned on - hold down the menu, channel up and power buttons at the same time. This brings up a diagnostic menu. Use the remote to scroll down to Memory Recall and hit enter and select "Yes". This will reset the unit. Shut the TV off and turn back on - you should be back in business.

Note that "Carnival Mode" in that same diagnostic menu allows you to enable and disable various buttons and modes. When you are in grayed out error mode, most of these show as disabled. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks for that very important and useful info juncmailbox. It may help a lot of people who have the same problem. Whilst I know of many childlock cures involving holding buttons on remote whilst powering on, it is always helpful to know exactly what combination is required.
Happy new year to all


----------



## mark.

I have this same issue. I just read through this thread and tried holding the buttons down like "juncmailbox" said to do but it does not work. No menu comes up. Does it matter if you do it on the TV or the remote?. Any feedback would be great, I don't know what's going on with this thing.


----------



## Done_Fishin

juncmailbox said:


> Button lock can be set/reset by holding down both the up and down volume buttons *under the screen* at the same time.
> 
> Menu lock works the same using *up and down channel* buttons.
> 
> Grayed out parrots indicate a computer error - it needs to be reset to factory defaults.
> With the monitor turned on - hold down the menu, channel up and power buttons at the same time.
> This brings up a diagnostic menu.
> Use the remote to scroll down to Memory Recall and hit enter and select "Yes". This will reset the unit. Shut the TV off and turn back on - you should be back in business.
> 
> Note that "Carnival Mode" in that same diagnostic menu allows you to enable and disable various buttons and modes. When you are in grayed out error mode, most of these show as disabled.


Initially use the front panel control. The Set should be turned on.
Push the buttons at the same time and wait for a change in Display or the menu to appear.
Sometimes, on other sets, it's necessary to start with the Power OFF, hold all required buttons pushed in, then power on. Keep the buttons held down until something changes but it should normally happen within a minute or two at the most. I would expect it to have responded within 15 - 30 seconds.


----------



## fbucchi

Juncmailbox, thank you very much for your post....It was the second time that some options of the TV input dissapear in my TV (for example, Svideo) and when I turn on the TV I saw the birds no in color...only black and white...with your solutions, everithing works fine!!
In my case, to be able to see the menu, I did the follow

1) Turn on the TV
2) Push and hold the Menu and Channel Up buttons
3) Press the Power button

After that, the menu appear quickly.
Thank you
Federico


----------



## Done_Fishin

Glad that we have helped another sufferer :wave:


----------



## Zorbel

fbucchi said:


> Juncmailbox, thank you very much for your post....It was the second time that some options of the TV input dissapear in my TV (for example, Svideo) and when I turn on the TV I saw the birds no in color...only black and white...with your solutions, everithing works fine!!
> In my case, to be able to see the menu, I did the follow
> 
> 1) Turn on the TV
> 2) Push and hold the Menu and Channel Up buttons
> 3) Press the Power button
> 
> After that, the menu appear quickly.
> Thank you
> Federico


----------



## Zorbel

You guys are the best!!! My tv is back up and running like nothing ever happened! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

& Thanks to fbucchi for that very helpful, informative post


----------



## syncmaster1

I couldn't get the reset menu up using the (menu) (ch+) (power).
my sereen kept displaying "button locked"

so reading alittle more I thought maybe it is not seeing the menu ch power buttons because it is in "button locked mode"

so I cleared the button locked mode by the following:
with vt2430 off, press and hold (vol+) and (vol-) then 
press power on and release power on.

on the screen you will see "unlocking buttons" and a colored bar run across the screen.
now power down and repower up.

now the reset menu will work :
press and hold (menu) and (ch+) then press power
the reset menu will display instantly in the upper left corner
using the remote go to recall memory press select and it will ask "are you sure"
move to yes and press enter

now power down and power up and you will need to redo a channel scan.

I don't know why my VT2430 acts differant than the other that posted.
maybe mine is newer or older..... I just thought I would post this for others.

P.S. this tv was fine last night and showed "buttons locked" this morning.
we had a lightning storm last night so maybe that is what causes it to get screwed up.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks for that very informative and helpful post syncmaster1

:wave:


----------



## Nerd73

Done_Fishin said:


> Thanks for that very informative and helpful post syncmaster1
> 
> :wave:


I have tried all of the suggestions and the TV will only show the flashscreen of the three birds (Toucans), which keeps repeating. Worse yet, I can turn on the TV but the only way to shut-off is to unplug the TV.

The tech from Viewsonic said the same thing but nothing happened. I only use this TV in our basement room, I hardly turn this set on. I owned this TV for 18 months and the TECH, sorry out of warranty. Just though maybe someone could help me.


----------



## leifmadsen

I registered for the forum just to say thank you to everyone who provided information on resetting this TV. It sat in my basement for about a year and a half, then I brought it up and played around with it, and got away from the grey screen somehow. Just happened again after a couple of weeks, and found this thread. Thanks for the information, that helped a lot!


----------



## lisags1223

I also registered to say THANKS for the reset info - we're back in business thanks to these instructions (had to do it twice to fix completely, but still - very quick and easy). Happy children here, back on the computer and Wii!


----------



## geppetto

Just wanted to say Thanks!

Had to unlock the buttons first and wa then able to access the menu. Did the reset, scanned channels, and it looks good.

Thanks again to those that went before me.


----------

